# PSA for Nordica Blem Sale



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2014)

They are doing this early this year.  Some really great deals.

http://starthaus.com/wordpress/2013/08/12/nordica-blemish-ski-sale-2013/


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks.  There are some great deals on there.


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2014)

Unsolicited positive feedback:  I bought a pair of Nordica Burner Evos (170cm long x 84mm wide) via this StartHaus blemish sale last summer for $299 with bindings.  I bought them as my daily driver/east coast/75% on-piste ski. This is billed as an intermediate level ski and I never demo'd them, but I found the purchase price made all that worth the risk.   I probably bought them a little short/underpowered for optimal high speed groomer zooming, but surprisingly they proved to be the best skis I've had in a long time for the bumps.  They are very turny and light as a feather compared to some of my older skis.  They have a little bit of tip rise and are good in moderate amounts of new/loose snow.  I have yet to figure out what was blemished about them.  I'm tempted to buy a 100+mm ski via this year's blemish sale for use on trips out west and rare occasions when I get to an eastern hill before it's all groomed out.

ski in action


Second photo, sunny day, is different ski, old Volant Chubbs!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

So did you add to the quiver, Puck it?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So did you add to the quiver, Puck it?




Nope.  I resisted.  It was very difficult at those prices.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2014)

It was easy to resist considering the extensive revamp that the Nordica line will see next year.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

yeggous said:


> It was easy to resist considering the extensive revamp that the Nordica line will see next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Ah, I was wondering if there was a major design change, hence why these were being dumped.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2014)

yeggous said:


> It was easy to resist considering the extensive revamp that the Nordica line will see next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


Some for the worse.  They are adding metal to the Hell and Back series.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, I was wondering if there was a major design change, hence why these were being dumped.




Start Haus does this every year but it is early this year


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, I was wondering if there was a major design change, hence why these were being dumped.



The Hell and Back series is being replaced by the new NRGy series. Their freeride (Soul Rider, Patron etc) series is getting long in the tooth and discounts have been widespread.

Most of these prices are around 50% off MSRP which is relatively easy to find in the spring, especially considering it is a blem sale. I'm not overwhelmed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah revamps are always interesting.  You have to decide to go with what is tried and true or hold out for the "new" technology, but wait for them to work the bugs out of things.  So it is go with the old or wait two seasons for the new skis (until they go on sale).

In 2011 I sprung and got some Head skis on sale...two conventional camber fat skis.  Snowmonster and others said I should have sprung for the rockered...but it seemed a bit too new then and I wanted them to work things out and Head didn't really have any good rockered skis out.  Turns out one big issue with the rockered skis was stiffness and getting a ski that was stiff enough to be a one-ski quiver but good enough for powder.  The Hammered came out and they ran two seasons of it.  I snagged some last year at a killer price and am glad I waited.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2014)

Took delivery of my blem Vagabonds today.  At first glance I couldn't tell anything was off.  Then under close inspection I found just a little bit of indentation on the top sheet.  It was almost like there was some air that didn't get pressed out completely during the pressing process and then they settled.   From 3 feet distance you can't even tell that the blemish is there.

Here is one ski with what I'm talking about.  The other ski only had one tiny dime sized spot that wasn't perfect.







As far as I'm concerned, for $349 and free shipping, I got a steal.  Backcountry.com has unblemished Vagabonds on sale for about $415.  I've seen them elsewhere for over $500 still.  Considering I probably would've paid $600+ at the start of the season for this ski, I feel like I got really good value for my money.  Can't wait to try them out.

I certainly won't hesitate buying a factory blem ski from Start Haus in the future.  I'm surprised more shops / ski companies don't do this; at least that I'm aware of.


----------



## jimk (May 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Took delivery of my blem Vagabonds today.  At first glance I couldn't tell anything was off.  Then under close inspection I found just a little bit of indentation on the top sheet.  It was almost like there was some air that didn't get pressed out completely during the pressing process and then they settled.   From 3 feet distance you can't even tell that the blemish is there.
> 
> Here is one ski with what I'm talking about.  The other ski only had one tiny dime sized spot that wasn't perfect.
> 
> ...



I really should get a pair of those too.  I may spend two months in CO next winter.  Just hard to buy skis with next season 6 months away and never having demo'd them.  What are they, 100mm underfoot?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2014)

137-107-125

Gamble on my part having not skied them, but the dimensions and build type (slight rocker, camber underfoot, wood core, no metal, vertical sidewall construction) were the characteristics I was looking for.


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 137-107-125
> 
> Gamble on my part having not skied them, but the dimensions and build type (slight rocker, camber underfoot, wood core, no metal, vertical sidewall construction) were the characteristics I was looking for.


  You left off my recommnedation!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2014)

yes, solid advice from a trusted ewok is key to buying blind


----------



## Puck it (May 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> yes, solid advice from a trusted ewok is key to buying blind



Ewoks have each other backs!


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 137-107-125
> 
> Gamble on my part having not skied them, but the dimensions and build type (slight rocker, camber underfoot, wood core, no metal, vertical sidewall construction) were the characteristics I was looking for.



Nice dhs.....
Have been looking at a few 15's with that one added.   Nordica, Head, ON3P have some that look promising..for on & off the resorts, but that Vagabond has nice specs...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2014)

Just got them back from the shop today mounted with a set of Dukes; ready to go for next season.  Of course the guy at the check out said, "are you going to try them out soon."  I knew he meant Washington as all the resorts are closed.  I said, "No, I'm done for the year. Can't see myself heading up to Washington."  He tells me he had just skied up there recently and it was still great, got 7" recently.  

I really need to get off my ass and become a turn earner this time of year.


----------



## jimk (Jul 22, 2014)

So DHS planted a seed in my head that I couldn't shake and I decided to follow his lead and get the very same skis from StartHaus:  Nordica Vagabond, 177cms.
My early 2000s Fischer's in the middle are 183cms, about two inches longer than the Vagabonds.

The only blemish I can find so far is very minor.  If you look at the center line you'll see a small horizontal bubble type blemish near outside edge of each ski, more visible in the left ski in this pic.

Skis with bindings mounted:  $440 total after a 10% discount code I got for reviewing a product I previously purchased from StartHaus.
Here's hoping they work OK for me.  Like DHS, I bought 'em without a demo.  I have a more narrow pair of Nordica's (Burners, 84mms) that I like.  The Vagabonds are about 13mms wider underfoot than anything I've ever been on in 47 seasons :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> :beer:




Both of you owe me a beer!


----------



## jimk (Jul 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Both of you owe me a beer!


Or a free demo:razz:
Never having owned Nordica's before last year's purchase of blemished Nordica Burners I guess I am becoming a Nordica guy?  Or maybe just a blemished guy:blink:   Primary two-ski quiver going forward will be the Burners frontside and the Vagabonds backside.  I'm an old schooler and typically buy one new pair of skis about every 8-10 years, so feeling flush right now.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 23, 2014)

jimk said:


> My early 2000s Fischer's in the middle are 183cms, about two inches longer than the Vagabonds.
> View attachment 13018



Those things look like surf boards next to your old pair! What are the widths of each?


----------



## jimk (Jul 23, 2014)

Those old Fischers were the first shaped ski that I owned and used as daily drivers. I haven't been on them since about 2007 and they're probably headed for the dumpster.  Believe they are about 65-67mm underfoot.  The Vagabonds are 107mm.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Took delivery of my blem Vagabonds today.  At first glance I couldn't tell anything was off.  Then under close inspection I found just a little bit of indentation on the top sheet.  It was almost like there was some air that didn't get pressed out completely during the pressing process and then they settled.   From 3 feet distance you can't even tell that the blemish is there.
> 
> Here is one ski with what I'm talking about.  The other ski only had one tiny dime sized spot that wasn't perfect.
> 
> ...



DHS just wondering if you have made turns yet on the vagabonds. They are a sweet looking set!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2014)

Took a few runs with them this past week at Breton Woods.  They are plenty nimble for their size and performed quite well on the hard pack.  Not as well as my Motives and they won't be as quick in bumps, but should work just fine in tight places when I need them too.  Definitely a soft snow ski for me though.  Looking forward to seeing how well they float.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

Great thanks for the reply, I'm looking at them vs the Bacons for soft snow days. I think they will be more stable through the crud from what I've read.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2014)

Spent the full day yesterday on the Vagabonds.   Stunning performance on the groomed snow for a 107 waist ski.  Really good edge bite and the ski shined being up on edge on long super g turns.   Off groomed conditions yesterday at BW consisted of 3-4 inches of compacted dense fresh on top of a crunchy base.  Vagabonds busted through those conditions withe ease.  Really looking forward to getting out in some deep snow to see how they float and smear turns.   My only concern is if I went small getting the 177 instead of the 185


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't they run real long?  If only remember right, the pull tape on the 185 is like 187.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2014)

The 177s are more like 180 in true length.  They just felt real quick and I bet I'd have no issues skiing the next size up, which would offer more float.


----------



## jimk (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the word quick, esp in the same sentence with a 107mm ski.  Haven't gotten out on my Vagabonds yet.  In fact I haven't skied at all yet.  Our season's had a hiccup down here, but hopefully most places will reopen soon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't feel like you need to wait for deep snow.  They're a lot of fun on the groomers as well.  They won't supplant my Motives as a hard snow daily driver, but they do perform well in those conditions.


----------



## jimk (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't want to be a shill for these guys, but as a PSA, price drop, the remaining Vagabond & El Capo blems are down to $299 now.



http://starthaus.com/2014-nordica-vagabond-ski-blem.html​



http://starthaus.com/2014-nordica-el-capo-ski-blem.html​


----------

